# [HOWTO] Make Windows see HFS+ formatted drives



## Satcomer (Nov 27, 2006)

Just install MacDrive on your Windows box. This works well also in BootCamp to see your Mac hard drive/partition .


----------



## mightymenk (Feb 24, 2007)

yeah MacDrive is great, but remember it works only if you don't have Alcohol120% or Daemon Tools installed.


----------



## ex2bot (Jul 9, 2007)

Why do Alcohol120% and Daemon Tools stop MacDrive?

Doug


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 17, 2007)

HFSExplorer is another solution for this - and it works free 
http://hem.bredband.net/catacombae/index2.html


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 17, 2007)

Great find Giaguara!


----------



## artybear (Nov 5, 2007)

Note that HFSExplorer is read-only. You cannot write to or alter a file on an HFS volume from Windows with this tool. You can only copy files over from HFS. 

It looks like MacDrive7 does allow writing -- at least that's what they imply on the website. I didn't not find an explicit feature.


----------



## hoffy (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks for the advise....but i am having this problem....my Maxtor ione plus harddrive is MAC extended formatted...i can write and read in my mac book(the latest intel based)...so to access it in my laptop with windows I installed the Macdrive version 7....but it doesnt recognise the hard drive....nor can i see the hard drive in my computer...than i formatted it with mac drive and it do get formatted but cannot identify it when i look for it through mac drive....can u please adive me where am i wrong?

thanks

Cheers


----------



## hoffy (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks for the advise....but i am having this problem....my Maxtor ione plus harddrive is MAC extended formatted...i can write and read in my mac book(the latest intel based)...so to access it in my laptop with windows I installed the Macdrive version 7....but it doesnt recognise the hard drive....nor can i see the hard drive in my computer...than i formatted it with mac drive and it do get formatted but cannot identify it when i look for it through mac drive....can u please advise me where am i wrong?

thanks

Cheers


----------

